# Official Horseman Sound Off Thread.



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have horses and or plan to get horses feel free to share your breeds and reason you have them. i.e. Riding, Draft, Wagon, Plowing, etc..............


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have 5 ...

1 belgian - draft mare
1 halfinger/ paint
3 paints

They are used for ... riding, draft, wagon/cart, plowing, etc. :2thumb:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Would love to eventually when I get a homestead. Looking at Belgian or Halflinger for draft, wagon, plowing. Maybe something to ride too, just because I love it. But I'll have to keep my priorities straight.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 200 of them..... all under the hood!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

4 hosses - all trail, but 2 are also trained to harness.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> 4 *hosses* - all trail, but 2 are also trained to harness.


Would that be Hoss from Bonanza, Hoss from History's Pawn Stars or the Hosses restaurant chain?  

We have 5 horses
2 Arab
1 QH
1 Mustang
1 mini

Except the mini, they are trail horses. The 2 Arabs are retired gaming horses and do the trails nicely but they also like to get up and gallop in the open fields. Yee-Ha!!!


----------



## chancemft (Mar 26, 2011)

finaly down to 3, from eleven, not counting babies. All reg. Mo. Foxtrotters. Comfortable gates for riding any distance, enough sence to be able to work cattle with, and back when they were first developed they used them to pull buggies and plows.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm downsizing too...

-way down to "compact"... 
...half the oats and hay too 










(I've got a pair of Haflinger draft ponies with harness... great team - strong for thier size. 
Plus a wide range of horse-drawn implements collected the last 35 years)


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Would that be Hoss from Bonanza, Hoss from History's Pawn Stars or the Hosses restaurant chain?


A few of them would be the restaurant kind if TSHTF.


----------



## chancemft (Mar 26, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> I'm downsizing too...
> 
> -way down to "compact"...
> ...half the oats and hay too
> ...


could even have a much smaller stall!


----------



## Concretin (Mar 26, 2010)

1 20 y.o. Arabian gelding
1 10 y.o Paint Mare

Both are trail horses, but the arabian raced endurance in his (and my) younger years. The mare is really a woman's horse, she isn't too friendly with most men. Which accounts foer why I like my arab.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got riding and pack horses and one mule that are in cross training to pull a wagon.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Thinking about training Jackson to pull.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Concretin said:


> 1 20 y.o. Arabian gelding
> 1 10 y.o Paint Mare
> 
> Both are trail horses, but the arabian raced endurance in his (and my) younger years. The mare is really a woman's horse, she isn't too friendly with most men. Which accounts foer why I like my arab.


My brother went to the auction on Saturday.
A girl rode her 5 year old Arabian in to sell.
When the auctioneer couldn't get A $100 bid he asked her if she really wanted to sell it.
She said she had to.
It went for $60 and then her 4 year old Arabian went for $120.
She got that much because people felt so bad for her.
She cried the whole time. 
Horses all went really cheap but cattle was 1.35 a pound.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How sad for the girl ...


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

backlash said:


> My brother went to the auction on Saturday.
> A girl rode her 5 year old Arabian in to sell.
> When the auctioneer couldn't get A $100 bid he asked her if she really wanted to sell it.
> She said she had to.
> ...


Saw that back in 1990.


----------

